# RIP Squee



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Went to check the rats before i went to bed and have just found poor Squee dead. It looks like he luckily died in his sleep. He was mine and Sparkles first pet.

RIP little fella.. you will be missed.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

You know I'm with you mate.If you need anything,don't hesitate.Be as brave as this lil guy was. :wink:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that honey. Virtual hugs to both of you.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that RIP Squee


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

aww, poor little dude


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm really upset about this as I wasn't at home, away on "holiday" (borrowing my sister's laptop) at the mo. Obviously I'm upset that he's gone but I think it's better, as he was still fairly healthy and mobile and I think it would have been far worse if he'd just kept getting worse and worse and become more and more dependent on us. So good fight, little man, Mummy misses you!! *snuggle*


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Have you buried him or will you use him for food?

Probably the first part as we have rats and my misses would kill me if I even thought about popping one into the pythons viv if one died.

Sorry for your loss Cyber/NNY


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

He is currently in the freezer as I'm away, don't want to bury the little fella til I'm back; in our "proper" house (not the rented one) there's a little corner with all the ex-hamsters etc so we'll put him with some furry friends there


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

He would make a very nutricious meal being a pet


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear you loss Tim & Fae  
R.I.P Squee


----------

